# Cage dilemma



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

I have a nice home for our budgie.
and prefer no grate on the bottom.
so, he can forage.
But , would like to invest in a heaver gauge and more stable cage.






no grate at the bottom.
The reason for this is I always worry about cage tipping over.
and we do have a large fur baby.
who is fine for the most part with Blueberry.
but I take no chances.
So, I always move him into another room.
this way I won't have to move him.
can anyone recommend one
Thx


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Take a look at these, it seems that many are out of stock so if you like any you may have to hunt around for them 



Amazon.com







Amazon.com : A&E Cage Co. 32-Inch by 21-Inch Flight Cage and Stand, Platinum : Birdcages : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : A&E Cage Co. 32-Inch by 21-Inch Flight Cage and Stand, Platinum : Birdcages : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com






Amazon.com


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Take a look at these, it seems that many are out of stock so if you like any you may have to hunt around for them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Cody,
I am going to check these out.
Thx again


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Cody said:


> Take a look at these, it seems that many are out of stock so if you like any you may have to hunt around for them


I've been waiting for specific cages to come in stock here in the US, been almost three weeks. I think they may be stuck at the California ports, who knows how much longer we have to wait  or maybe it's oversees, I think a lot of the cages are made in the Philipines if not China?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

vrabec said:


> I've been waiting for specific cages to come in stock here in the US, been almost three weeks. I think they may be stuck at the California ports, who knows how much longer we have to wait  or maybe it's oversees, I think a lot of the cages are made in the Philipines if not China?


Could very well be the case, I know that Prevue Hendryx is in Chicago but if any of the raw material is coming from overseas there is probably a delay.


----------

